# Ecualizador de 3 bandas Ideal ?



## alekz_devz (Oct 21, 2012)

mi duda es si funciona el circuito ecualizador de 3 bandas en modo baxanball, pero mi duda es si funcionara en realidad?  si en el proceso tendra fallas, que conclusiones hay?

Es un ecualizador activo y planeo usarlo con el TL072, 

Espero su respuesta pronto gracias


----------



## crimson (Oct 22, 2012)

Hola leoleoks, ese tipo de ecualizadores de 3 bandas no me llega a convencer, yo uso el que presento acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fotos-amplificadores-hechos-casa-13123/index70.html
que está basado en éste:





que funciona muy bien, sobre todo en el rango medio.
Saludos C


----------



## Pablo LB (Oct 22, 2012)

Saludos, sólo comento para afirmar que éste circuito funciona bien. Lo construí entero hace ya más de 1 año y funciona bien.

Slds.


----------



## alekz_devz (Oct 29, 2012)

Muchas gracias a ambos, pude probar los 2 circuitos en la proto antes de ensam blar


----------



## chacarock (Oct 30, 2012)

leoleoks
y a que conclusiones llegaste, funciono el primero?

saludos


----------



## alekz_devz (Nov 6, 2012)

chacarock dijo:


> leoleoks
> y a que conclusiones llegaste, funciono el primero?
> 
> saludos



Les comento que si llego a funcionar tal como esperaba. al final de cuentas termine guiandome en el esquema original pero con los valores de este otro que me encontre en la red.


----------



## chacarock (Nov 6, 2012)

gracias, ami me matan las alimentaciones simetricas , ya que mi intencion son usarla en un bajo, supongo que funcionara igual con +9 0 -9
saludos


----------

